# What exactly is "Rangda"?



## Arcadian (Jun 7, 2015)

Any speculations and conjectures regarding their ture indentity/nature of this enigmatic xenoform? Untimely-awakened Necrons slumbered in Halo Stars region or Proto-Tyranid hive fleets, perhaps?

It seems only known fact regarding them is they are extremely dangerous and noxious abominations come from outer darkness of galaxy and caused wanton destructions and horrible calamities without exception and Imperium persecuted at least three or more Xenocide Campaigns, but still cannot completely exterminated/expelled them from Imperium proper-also they incurred horrific casulaties from several of Astartes Legions during 'holding actions' against them, such as Dark Angels(50,000 perished; they saved entire northern Imperium from Rangda invasion through this sacrifice), Death Guard(suffered near-catastrophic loss required lengthy rebuilding period) and Salamanders(defended Halo Stars frontier from several intrusions and likewise suffered huge casulaties).

considered delete, but eventually choose to leave.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Tried to search around but not much info about them on the net. Hard to speculate really.
In which texts did you find the references to this xenos species?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There's a _very_ brief mention on the page for Crysos of the Death Guard.


----------



## Arcadian (Jun 7, 2015)

Tawa said:


> There's a _very_ brief mention on the page for Crysos of the Death Guard.


Nope. "Rangda" make appearance _all_ of heresy books, without exception. They also mentioned several other pages of same book. But yes, their references prone to very brief, shallow and fragmentary. Always.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Arcadian said:


> Nope. "Rangda" make appearance _all_ of heresy books, without exception. They also mentioned several other pages of same book. But yes, their references prone to very brief, shallow and fragmentary. Always.


Reading Know No Fear, Rangda was not mentioned. Point disproved.


----------



## Arcadian (Jun 7, 2015)

Stormxlr said:


> Reading Know No Fear, Rangda was not mentioned. Point disproved.


No. What I mean is Forge World _heresy books_. NOT Black Library _heresy novels_. Thus point is still valid.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Arcadian said:


> No. What I mean is Forge World _heresy books_. NOT Black Library _heresy novels_. Thus point is still valid.


might have wanted to be more specific as a novel is still a book. be it a short one.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Lux reborn?


----------



## Arcadian (Jun 7, 2015)

Haskanael said:


> might have wanted to be more specific as a novel is still a book. be it a short one.


I'm sorry. That is all my fault. I should have been more specific...


----------



## Arcadian (Jun 7, 2015)

LazyG said:


> Lux reborn?


Who/What is Lux? Some sort of Xenos? But I had not ever heard Xenos bear name like Lux. Thus...notorious troll perhaps?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Arcadian said:


> Who/What is Lux? Some sort of troller?


Lux was indeed an infamous troller from the dark histories of the forum don't say his name to much... the last time it was like beelzebub.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

LazyG said:


> Lux reborn?


you should realy not invoke him.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stand in front of the mirror and say his name three times.
I dare you...... :crazy:



Being fair, that was just a quick spot of google-fu. I haven't read the FW books even though I have the first one sat right here....


----------

